

Varoufakis parallel banking system for Greece - uxhacker
http://www.ekathimerini.com/199945/article/ekathimerini/news/varoufakis-claims-had-approval-to-plan-parallel-banking-system

======
Tomte
I find it unbelievable how Varoufakis is constantly sabotaging Tsipras, just
to satisfy his ego.

Even if all of this were true (which is unlikely) it would still be a nice
anekdote to tell years from now, after the dust has settled. But today?

It looks he realized that he's an abysmal minister who won't achieve anything,
so he dropped out and now he's playing his political game strictly in the
press without any consideration for the consequences.

